# East Neuk of Fife, in Scotland



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

The East nook or corner of Fife.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 19, 2014)

Lovely.  I've got a friend who lives in Fife.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2014)

There is a member of the forum ( laurie) who lives there..I know it well.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2014)

What a beautiful little village. If I had a bucket list, I would add this village to it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2014)

This is the honest truth... My ex and I  once went into a  little bar in Pittenweem in the East Neuk of Fife  as a visitor, it was late at night in the middle of winter, and snow on the ground, and we'd stopped on the way from the top of Scotland on our long drive to the South of England. I kid you not,  as we walked in, it was like the bar scene from American Werewolf in London. Everyone stopped talking and stared. We asked the barman  if it was possible to get some food..No!! he said...ok any bar snacks available please, No!! he replied again...even though we could see some . We asked if we could have those that were on view..No!! they're for someone else! Any hot drinks?..No!!!

Oh dear we thought, what's going on here? So we got a cold drink, and sat down, and still no-one spoke, the whole place just sat staring or whispering among themselves ...so we quickly downed our drinks and went on our way..

Not the friendliest place on earth I have to tell you.:stirthepot:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2014)




----------

